# Female betta egg sack infected, parasites, or full of eggs???



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

So one of my females (still without names, she has a black "y" on her side, kinda cute) I noticed had some red spots on her the day before yesterday.

I thought they were nipping marks from the other girls, but then when I looked closer yesterday, they're not. They are below he skin, on her egg sack.

Yesterday I started looking reeeeally close, and her egg sack looks full of bumpy white stuff with blotches of red on either side. Now, this is my first sorority. The girls have been together a few days now, but actually only 1 girl has been nipped at all (her dorsal fin got nipped) but the girls get along surprisingly well. (most entertaining is that my red girl that got her dorsal fin nipped doesn't nip or chase... she lets the others get next to her, and then tail wacks them and swims away)

So... do girls get a parasite in their egg sacks? Could this be an infection of some sort? Or is she just full of eggs? I just don't know why there would be red blotches on her egg sack (or in?) like that.


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

did this fish get any better/worse? i do not know what it is, but am interested in finding out


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

creame172 said:


> did this fish get any better/worse? i do not know what it is, but am interested in finding out


While one of the spots has gotten slightly darker, nothing else has changed. She is not more or less bloated and not acting lathargic, nor eating less or anything like that. She's not acting odd in any way like hiding at the bottom or tilting to a side. 

I scoured the internet and couldn't find any information on it. I don't think there are that many bettas that you can see their internal organs as clearly as her, so maybe this is a symptom of something that just goes unknown because of the lack of transparancy in most bettas??

I also got worried about my blue female as she got super bloated for 2 days, but now she is unbloated. Mind you I've never had females before, so I don't know about their cycles and if they get bloated during times of greater fertility etc... or if they produce eggs without mating, could those be them, or if parasites ever attack the egg sack? :-?

If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them >.< her "twin" is equally transparent but her egg sack is just pure white with no blemishes or bumpy looking anything filling it o.o??


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

how old is she? young bettas' colors and patterns will change as they age. when i got my Copper Ct, he was grey. no colors. now he is a rainbow. she could just be getting spots. she is cambodian, and already has the "Y" on her, so it could just be that. she does also look pretty transparent. maybe you are just seeing her organs. if she is not acting strangely. as long as she keeps eating and pooping normally, i would not worry about it. 

the other fish getting bloated is probably just her getting eggy. i have not seen it happen to my female yet, but i think it is just when they are fertile.
if you cant find anything on the internet, it is most likely nothing. especially


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

most species, the females produce eggs before mating, there's only a few "Induced Ovulators" out there, and bettas aren't one of them. (Which makes breeding easier on the people lol)

I don't know what the spots on her ovaries could be, I wish I could be more helpful!


----------

